

How I wish I could write React components - rymohr
https://medium.com/@rymohr/how-i-wish-i-could-write-react-components-c08d63e2cfbb

======
rymohr
Anyone have a solution to coupling a react component's style without resorting
to webpack and funky hacks?

~~~
rymohr
Here are some solutions being suggested:

\- [http://reactcss.com/](http://reactcss.com/)

\-
[http://projects.formidablelabs.com/radium/](http://projects.formidablelabs.com/radium/)

~~~
brbcoding
To add, radium has this nice comparison readme too:
[https://github.com/FormidableLabs/radium/blob/master/docs/co...](https://github.com/FormidableLabs/radium/blob/master/docs/comparison/README.md)

~~~
rymohr
Thanks, I hadn't seen many of those before. This one is actually pretty close:
[https://github.com/RickWong/react-inline-
css](https://github.com/RickWong/react-inline-css)

react-styl ([https://github.com/nick/react-
styl](https://github.com/nick/react-styl)) looks interesting too, but it looks
like any preprocessing needs to be done on the client. I'd be worried about
performance with that approach on a production app.

